
Ask HN: Creative Ways You Have Gotten Users? - HeathLCampbell
Hey buddies,
Just a few minutes ago, I had my first visitor to my first website and I have never been so excited in my life. So I was wondering how do you get more users to fuel this high? XD
======
quickthrower2
Put your website in your HN profile and I’ll take a look.

Other than that do a marketing course. Udacity has one you can do for free.
Learn social media marketing and SEO. Create genuinely good and unique and
targeted content. Tutorials and help type content is great. Then share that
content where your audience hangs out.

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Thanks for the feedback Martin! I guess your method does work, I just checkout
[https://superjavascript.com](https://superjavascript.com) , seems very meta!

------
majikarp
Keep doing what you’re doing, and focus on the customer experience. Everything
else will follow.

~~~
HeathLCampbell
Thanks Gyarados, I haven't learnt anything about UX before, so I guess now is
better than never!

